# New Studio - Upped my Game...



## jononotbono (Aug 7, 2016)

So I've been working hard building a new studio and think I've upped my game! Big Time!

Here's a quick tour of the place and can't wait to crack on with some new music!



Jono


----------



## CACKLAND (Aug 7, 2016)

Great stuff Jono! Love the creativity


----------



## JoeBarlow (Aug 7, 2016)

Are you Richard Ayoade? Haha but seriously, this video cracked me up!


----------



## Noam Guterman (Aug 7, 2016)

Lost it at the Grammy rack.
Good work. Can't wait to hear your mixes!


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 7, 2016)

EPIC ! How many salaries did it take for you savin' up for this?!
I must apply for those thinkspace programs right away and let the work comin!


----------



## Suganthan (Aug 7, 2016)

OMG! Didn't expect this :D


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 7, 2016)

What's all that shit all over your keyboard? It looks like you just shot a pigeon.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 7, 2016)

your a crazy mofo! 

ps Is it ok to ask where the real studio in first shot is ?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 7, 2016)

See the problem I find with videos like this is, even though you give us a taste of all the studio magic you don't share the trade secrets like dimensions, brand of monitors, all the finer details one would require when trying to emulate such a setup, hell even Junkie XL is kind enough to share a lot of those details. But I guess there still needs to be some magic left in the music business and for that I salute you Jono


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 7, 2016)

Now we get to see where all that money you've been spending is going, I can "smell" the success!


----------



## dgburns (Aug 7, 2016)

You forgot to mention the biggest innovation you created-

Variable outdoor sonic accoustic environment ,the single greatest way to eliminate those pesky room nodes.And even though you have the minor issue of weather to deal with,most delicate sophisticated electronic pro audio equipment,such as your lovely collection,is most likely engineered to withstand even the largest typhoon.Looks like your gear has already seen a few encounters with said weather.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> your a crazy mofo!
> 
> ps Is it ok to ask where the real studio in first shot is ?



Currently my interior Music Lab is on the Isle of Wight!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 7, 2016)

video/pix for inspiration please ?



jononotbono said:


> Currently my interior Music Lab is on the Isle of Wight!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 7, 2016)

Sure thing man! I can make a short video soon! I just have a couple of hectic music deadlines to meet in the following week and I'll see what I can rustle up. A great excuse to have a play around with Final Cut!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 7, 2016)

This is what happens when you've spent all your money on sample libraries


----------



## Rex282 (Aug 7, 2016)

My only question about your most excellent rig is the viewing window shards sharp enough to puncture a pigeon neck in case you want a a bit of a gnosh.All in all quite nice..carry on...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 7, 2016)

Jono, it's not normally within my natural to be critical of someones hard work and efforts, but if I could just point out your right monitors slightly is off axis by about 5 degrees, by adjusting this your stereo image will be greatly enhanced and I'm certain your clients will notice this also. And if I could be so bold as to suggest a superb ergonomic studio chair that may fit nicely with your current setup. I hope you don't mind the suggestions, after all it's VI Control man, musicians helping musicians


----------



## Rex282 (Aug 7, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


>



I got a chair just like that from Ikea......LOVE IT!!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 8, 2016)

It's a perfect collaboration coming on!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 8, 2016)

I think I may sell my Herman Miller's for this one.



Rex282 said:


> I got a chair just like that from Ikea......LOVE IT!!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 8, 2016)

Man, you sure spoiled yourself with the studio gear. Show some restraint, it helps to not buy every new piece of gear that comes out...


----------



## GonzoFB (Aug 14, 2016)

But isn't that why the Lord blessed us with credit cards? No? Whoops, my bad!!


----------

